# Useless Billy said that Ric flair is the only "true athlete " #276



## mark-7mag (Feb 24, 2015)

Well, what you think?


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 24, 2015)

Billy has a Ric Flair sticka on the back winder of his 79 El Camino.


----------



## mtr3333 (Feb 24, 2015)

with pizzazz


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 24, 2015)

To be tha man, you have to beat tha man! Whoooo!


----------



## mtr3333 (Feb 24, 2015)

I was about closed up


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 24, 2015)

Styling and Profiling!


----------



## mtr3333 (Feb 24, 2015)

No way he'd wear a mask.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2015)

Whooooooooooooooo !!!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 24, 2015)

Limousine riding, Rolex wearing, aligataha shoe wearing, son of a gun!


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 24, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> No way he'd wear a mask.



#2 ? Lol!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 24, 2015)

I wonder if Rick eva did steroids?


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Feb 24, 2015)

Luv me sum Ric Flair Quotes!


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 24, 2015)

Space Mountain Baby! It still has the longest line at the park! Whoooo!


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Feb 24, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Limousine riding, Rolex wearing, aligataha shoe wearing, son of a gun!



Whooooooo!!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 24, 2015)

This thread is GD44 inspired!


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Feb 24, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> This thread is GD44 inspired!



Took my son to Smackdown at Phillips Arena tonight. He had a blast!


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 24, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I wonder if Rick eva did steroids?



No way Man! He was all pure ..lol


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 24, 2015)

georgiadawgs44 said:


> Took my son to Smackdown at Phillips Arena tonight. He had a blast!



I met Ric Flair at a filming for GA championship Wressling at the Marietta Civic center in 1988. Lol. I remember the Road Warriers there also.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Feb 24, 2015)

To be the man, you gotta beat the man!


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm outa here. Gotta wake up early and go find milk and bread..Whooo!


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Feb 24, 2015)

Nite Brother! Whoooo!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

georgiadawgs44 said:


> Took my son to Smackdown at Phillips Arena tonight. He had a blast!



Woooooooooo!!! 


Ric was there tonight! 


Just got home about an hour ago......glad you had fun!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooo.. Morning  wooo


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

Chief is the masked injian


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooooooooooo!


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 25, 2015)

ric flairs ducks


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 25, 2015)

If you don't like it, learn to love it!


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 25, 2015)

Morning!


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 25, 2015)

fish hawk said:


>



Good un!


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

Mornin'.....Wooooooooo!!


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

Good'n, M7


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2015)

I haven't posted in herra yet.................Wooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 25, 2015)

Wiggle wiggle wiggle....Whooooo!


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 25, 2015)

This ain't no garden party, brother, this
is wrestling, where only the strongest survive.”


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Feb 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Woooooooooo!!!
> 
> 
> Ric was there tonight!
> ...



We didn't see him but we left after the
 Roman Reigns match. Wish I woulda
stuck around to see the "Nature Boy"!


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 25, 2015)

mernin???


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 25, 2015)

Winkle winkle WOooooo!!!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 25, 2015)

Da Nature Boy! Woooooo!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 25, 2015)

Put useless in da title. Wooooooo!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 25, 2015)

Fore bo$$ see's it! Woooooo!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2015)

Folks please quit posting member numbers and keep the thread on topic.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm gonna put Woooooo at the end of ever post I make. Woooooo!


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Nature boy in da house  whoooooooo!!!!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 25, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Folks please quit posting member numbers and keep the thread on topic.



What? Wooooooo!


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Word bro


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

I mean word bro wooooooooo!!


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 25, 2015)

woooooooooooooooooooo floooooooooooooooooooop


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 25, 2015)

Mourning! Wooooooo!


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 25, 2015)

Nature boy flop


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 25, 2015)

Nutnut pulled a nitram


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 25, 2015)

Bro! Woooooo!


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 25, 2015)

Hey Nutnut, when does hawg season open?


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 25, 2015)

You got it Dave. Woooooo!


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 25, 2015)

WOooooooo what a flop!!!


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 25, 2015)

Jan 1. Woooooo!


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 25, 2015)

I see what you are doing with your first hand, but what are you doing with you second hand Smith?


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2015)

great flop.........Woooooooo


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2015)

6 members and 3 guests............Woooooo..........


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 25, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Put useless in da title. Wooooooo!



Bo$$ gonna fire us all when he sees that.....Woooooooo


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 25, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Bo$$ gonna fire us all when he sees that.....Woooooooo



Rookie mistake...........................Wooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 25, 2015)

Mark gonna be De-mo-ted when bo$$ sees that.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 25, 2015)

Forgot.....Wooooooo


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2015)

Folks please quit posting member numbers and keep the thread on topic.  Wooooooo


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 25, 2015)

Oooooow


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 25, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Bo$$ gonna fire us all when he sees that.....Woooooooo



Fixed!


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 25, 2015)

Hey K, Homo3 gettin' tough up in hera....I ain't skeered though,,, I stepped over bigger guys than him to get to a fight.....Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 25, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Mark gonna be De-mo-ted when bo$$ sees that.



Shh! I fixed it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

Rick is a mem of G O N. His screen name Is........

Ricodemous... Whoooooooooooo


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

m03 loves attinion.


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm on reeb 3, what you on K?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

m03 in Tifton park is funny.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 25, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Shh! I fixed it.



Good thankin Mark.....We didn't see nothing!!!Wooooooo


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

Never quit from yesterday, just picked upwhere I left offf at. Lets just say around 33.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

Burrrppp, 34


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 25, 2015)

I seen a 36 pack in Flordie one time.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 25, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Hey K, Homo3 gettin' tough up in hera....I ain't skeered though,,, I stepped over bigger guys than him to get to a fight.....Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



I aint skeered of him either.....I spent more money on spilt likker than he made last year.
Wooooo


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 25, 2015)

K almost out of beer. You want me to bring you some or are you alrite to drive?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

kmck, sometimes needs a 3rd hand.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 25, 2015)

Good job short mag! Woooooo!


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 25, 2015)

One mora reeb and then I'm goin' Kayak shopping............Wurkin' nites makes me a strange actin' fella........Wooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

Good morning peeps.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

I drove here Dave, I'm sure Icanmake it two A B C likkers


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 25, 2015)

Ricodemus made me lol myself! Wooooo!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

12 viewing.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

Don'tworryabout my typingskills Icandrive.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 25, 2015)

It's SNOWING. Woooooooo  12 peeps watchin Woooooooo


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 25, 2015)

Mornin woooooo


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooooo. Woooooooo


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 25, 2015)

I likey likey this one wooooooooo


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooooo


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

We'll find out if "O" ricodemus has a sence of humar... Whooooooo


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 25, 2015)

Just can't stop sayin it woooooooo


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

Dont poke the bear. Woooooooooo


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

whens boss coming thru pnut? wooooooo


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

I may get fired woooooooooo.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 25, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> We'll find out if "O" ricodemus has a sence of humar... Whooooooo



They gots the same hair!!!!Woooooo


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!
Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!
Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!
Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!
Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!
Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!
Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!
Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

WOooooooooooooooooooooooooo....georgiaboy0311 is in hera!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

What????...... WOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

Mud going to run an tell.
T P out did us all again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes...YES...YES...YES...YES...YES...YES


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

Do yall think smith got his name from the watch always lookin at the secondhand.


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 25, 2015)

That's funny right there, I don't care who you are............Wooooooooooooooo


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Now it's a real billy thread  wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

Hangin by there feet.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 25, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> I tolt yall she wuz hawt.



What you standing on your heads fer?


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 25, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> What you standing on your heads fer?



We wuz drunk and very gifted.......Woooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 25, 2015)

upside down shots wooooo hooooo


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 25, 2015)

13 viewing.....Billys strong but useless, Woooooo


----------



## oops1 (Feb 25, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> I'm gonna put Woooooo at the end of ever post I make. Woooooo!



Lol-ing. 

Great thread.. Mullet head


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 25, 2015)

I gots to go buy some groceries before the snow. Need reebs. Wooiooo!


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

See yall in about 8-9 hrs


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 25, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> 13 viewing.....Billys strong but useless, Woooooo



That's cause erbody likes tha Nate-cha Boy!


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 25, 2015)

bigelow said:


> See yall in about 8-9 hrs



Bigs uncle and tha Nate-cha boy!


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

Mernin? Woooooo!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooooooooooo, mattech.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooooo


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooooo, fuzzy!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooooooo, secondhandsmith!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooooooo, ld!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooooooooo. magnum5!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooooooooooooo, bigs!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

big flop!!!^^^


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Like a boss!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

secondhandsmith is a huntin/fishin fool!!! Wooooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooo, back atcha, wooooo


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2015)

hey........Wooooooo.............


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooooooooo, ryedirt!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooooooooooooo, Jeetdawg!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooooooooooooooo, YoLo!!!


----------



## Jeetdawg (Feb 25, 2015)

Ahhhh....nothing better than a morning Wooooooooooo!!!  Two of my favorite quotes:
Ladies!!!  You can't all be first, but you sure can be next!!"
or the classic
"It's like when I'm layin in bed with a woman and she looks at me and says 'Champ, can I ride Space Mountain .....just one....more .....time'  Wooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooooooooooooooooooooo....Load 'em up!  Woooooooooooooooooooooo.... Move 'em out!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooooooooooooooooooo, howdy, Jeetdawg!


----------



## o2bfishin (Feb 25, 2015)

"My shoes cost more than you house. Wooooo!"


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooo, o2bfishin!


----------



## Jeetdawg (Feb 25, 2015)

I think that was my first Campfire post....I feel dirty now....time to shower


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 25, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Woooooooooooooooo, YoLo!!!



I got Billyitus and your morning Woooooooooooo gots me going!

Useles now though.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 25, 2015)

This is Gettin out a hand with all the wooooooing and such wooooooo


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 25, 2015)

Jeetdawg said:


> I think that was my first Campfire post....I feel dirty now....time to shower



Billy don't shower....


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Jeetdawg said:


> I think that was my first Campfire post....I feel dirty now....time to shower



Hang around, this place gets plum nasty.


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 25, 2015)

Jeetdawg said:


> I think that was my first Campfire post....I feel dirty now....time to shower



Relish it, let it wash slowly over your unclean torso..............Woooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 25, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> This is Gettin out a hand with all the wooooooing and such wooooooo



My boss heard the ruckus of Rick Flair Woooing on videos.He is not amused.....Guess I should have turned volume down.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Billy takes baths with wetnaps.


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 25, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Hang around, this place gets plum nasty.



You busy later?Ive got some nastiness I need you involved in.Pm sent as well as text and pics....


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm thinkin' microwave popcorn..............Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 25, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Billy takes baths with wetnaps.



Billy has my wife and girlfriend bathe him.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

Jeetdawg said:


> Ahhhh....nothing better than a morning Wooooooooooo!!!  Two of my favorite quotes:
> Ladies!!!  You can't all be first, but you sure can be next!!"
> or the classic
> "It's like when I'm layin in bed with a woman and she looks at me and says 'Champ, can I ride Space Mountain .....just one....more .....time'  Wooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!



I would like to welcome U to the useles billy club. woooo



o2bfishin said:


> "My shoes cost more than you house. Wooooo!"



I ain't got no house or shoes!!! Woooooo top that!
Welcome to the useles billy club.


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 25, 2015)

Lookin' like Bradentondave..................I love the intranet................Woooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

Good morning Robert.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

Whatz the weather like in albany.


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 25, 2015)

WobbyWooo.....Wooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 25, 2015)

Smells like snow i n Mcdonough............WoooooooooWoooooooooo


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

It looks gloomy here.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

Mornin Woooops1


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 25, 2015)

2 seater kayak   sit o top or sit in?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 25, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Good morning Robert.





kmckinnie said:


> Whatz the weather like in albany.



Morning, bro.
Wet grass and cloudy. No rain at the moment.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

No snow yet......kids outta school anyways...Wooooooo


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

When I was in HS, we used the Wooooo on the baseball team, kinda funny, somebody would hit a single and gets a Rick Flair Wooooo from the dugout.  We'd all be hoarse at the end of a good game.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

I would shoot a bird outathe air at the dove field & say woooo.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 25, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> 2 seater kayak   sit o top or sit in?



Best place to be is on top Dave........Wooooooo


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

Hope the weather holds up for Bo$$.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

When I would catch a big bass I'd say woooo.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> When I would catch a big bass I'd say woooo.



I did the same when I caught a Salmon in Oregon last fall.....very loud inside a canyon, goot times.


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I did the same when I caught a Salmon in Oregon last fall.....very loud inside a canyon, goot times.



I thought Salmon came out of a can......Woooooooo


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooooooooooo, birddog5 is in hera!


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

rydert said:


> I thought Salmon came out of a can......Woooooooo



This were pre-canned salmon......Woooooooo


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 25, 2015)

I liked birddog4-444 better


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2015)

8 members and 0 guests......Wooooooo


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 25, 2015)

Birddog 4-420 had to go.............he failed the drug test........Wooooooooooooo


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 25, 2015)

This thread is blowin up -1........Off to the CPA and have my taxes did.......Wooooooooooooo


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 25, 2015)

This one ain't gonna last long.............lock it down Bo$$.........


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> This one ain't gonna last long.............lock it down Bo$$.........



It may have broken some records if it weren't started at 11 p.m.......Woooooooo


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

Burn it down........Wooooooooooo!


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 25, 2015)

Ya'll believe this weather coming predictions?


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Ya'll believe this weather coming predictions?



YEs, and I got an extra telecommute day because of it.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

WOooooooooooooooooooooooo flop!^^^^^^^


----------



## oops1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Testing.... Woooo


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Jeetdawg gonna say something.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Testing- wooooo, two, three


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

T P, jeetdawg did say something. look backand see.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

Yota goin to say something. Woooooo


----------



## ccherry (Feb 25, 2015)

Mornin.....Woooooooooooooo


----------



## ccherry (Feb 25, 2015)

This is classic


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 25, 2015)

You guys just ain't right.







woooo


----------



## oops1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Usless Billy has jeetdawg mesmerized... Woooooo


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm cin ga power crews headed north. Must be something goin to happen. Wooooooo


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2015)

nothing happening in Kite.......Wooooooo


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2015)

no Ga Power crews herra...............Woooooo..............


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

Me jb and jeetdawg hunt panola mt together. Wooooo


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2015)

just saw a helicopter flyin ova heading north...............Woooo......


----------



## oops1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Something's goin down.. Y'all Keep in touch.. I'm very worried


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

I don't feel like workin wooooooooo hooooooooo


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

But I have to if I want to come home Thursday


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooooooooo


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Later peeps. See y'all on the flip side of work.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

Gonna stir up a limits debate, even though I'm over the topic.....Wooooooo


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

LAter Bigs


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 25, 2015)

Work  = not wooooooooooooooo.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

Somebody spent a lotta time building a deer survey in the huntin' forum.


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 25, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Yota goin to say something. Woooooo



Sorry,was trying to figure out how to get Billy some Reebs and Cigs tonight if it snows.My girlfriend staying over with him just in case....Woooooooo


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

Um....woooooooo


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 25, 2015)

My wife said " Come Home" I'm sittin' in a Comfort Suite with 8 pillows and an indoor salt water pool and hot tub. There's a cheerleader competition going on downstairs and Nascar is coming in tomorrow nite.


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 25, 2015)

Burn it down.................Woooooooooooooooooo


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooooooooooooo..........secondhandsmith is back.


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 25, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> My wife said " Come Home" I'm sittin' in a Comfort Suite with 8 pillows and an indoor salt water pool and hot tub. There's a cheerleader competition going on downstairs and Nascar is coming in tomorrow nite.



WooooooWoooo for you!


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 25, 2015)

mattech said:


> Um....woooooooo



That's what I said too....

Billy sure is a good guy for helping out.


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 25, 2015)

The Hard Times Thread has me confused...


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooooooooo hard time thread is crazy wooooooooo


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 25, 2015)

I done started sompin! Whooooo!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> My wife said " Come Home" I'm sittin' in a Comfort Suite with 8 pillows and an indoor salt water pool and hot tub. There's a cheerleader competition going on downstairs and Nascar is coming in tomorrow nite.



 Woo wooooooooo!!!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooooooooooo..... I need some steel erectors!


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

Read the hard times thread.  Don't get it.


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 25, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Wooooooooooooo..... I need some steel erectors!



Pm sent!


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 25, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Wooooooooooooo..... I need some steel erectors!



Pm taken back.I read that wrong.


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 25, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Read the hard times thread.  Don't get it.



California Jibberish.

Couldn't be a Billy relative.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 25, 2015)

I think the hard times thread started as a tongue-in-cheek reference to what used to be considered hard times vs. what folks now think are hard times. Until y'all got a holt of it. Now, who knows?


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I think the hard times thread started as a tongue-in-cheek reference to what used to be considered hard times vs. what folks now think are hard times. Until y'all got a holt of it. Now, who knows?



NCH's schooled in the art of cipherin' California gibberish.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

I've got it pretty hard nowadays. At least his three year old wife was a nurse and was bringing in a paycheck.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

....I think it was the non-sensical rantin's of a man under the influence.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

And I don't think I've ever even eaten a chicken back.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Really didn't know chickens had backs.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Chicken back flop!!!^^


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

Maybe if I get drunk a while it'll all make sense.....Wooooooooo!


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 25, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> ....I think it was the non-sensical rantin's of a man under the influence.



We need Scrapy to show up and interpretate


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

Chicken back wooooo


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 25, 2015)

T.P. said:


> And I don't think I've ever even eaten a chicken back.



Just like eating a rattlesnake. Lots of rib bones and not much meat. I recommend double battering to give you some crust to munch on.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

7 members and 1 guest woooooooo!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 25, 2015)

I thought the chickenback was that feller on the foozeball team that always hangs back when they snap the ball so he don't get mashed by them big fellers on the other team.


----------



## kennesawnative (Feb 25, 2015)

Well I dont know a lick about useless Billy and the silly drivel threads, but I do know the Nature Boy said once...

" TO BE THE MAN, YOU GOTTA BEAT THE MAN, WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!"


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 25, 2015)

What I miss? Woooooo!


----------



## kennesawnative (Feb 25, 2015)

*one of the best moves ever*

loved when he caught the close line along the ropes


----------



## oops1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Mullet head dun drummed up all kinda members with his catchy title.. Wooooooo


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

kennesawnative said:


> loved when he caught the close line along the ropes





oops1 said:


> Mullet head dun drummed up all kinda members with his catchy title.. Wooooooo



Yeah he did, Woooooo!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

ooooooooooooooow


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

I always liked Macho Man Randy Savage!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Mullet head dun drummed up all kinda members with his catchy title.. Wooooooo



Mullet head.......drummed up!!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

The Animal was my fave


----------



## kennesawnative (Feb 25, 2015)

the 4 horsemen were the best group but Flair was the biggest thing to come out of that in wrestling. I saw an interview with Terry Hulk Hogan and he was asked who is the best wrestler /entertainer ever, without hesitation he said Ric Flair. Flair was great at what he did, tough as nails, that stuff may be fake but it takes a physical toll on the body.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 25, 2015)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCrispy fried chicken backs, good morning WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Lots running though my mind right now with all these new members posting. Lemme mullet over for a minute.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Now we just need secondhandsmith to post.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

That would be rad.


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

Don't blame me wooooo.


OK, I got serious issues. Lol wool


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 25, 2015)

Jus hit fiddy $ on a new scratch off.  Woooooooooo


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Do it, secondhandsmith!


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 25, 2015)

hay woooo


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Don't think about it! Just do it!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Dang you, Hilsman!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooooooo!


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 25, 2015)

sup TP woooooo


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2015)

chicken fo lunch.......Woooo...........


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2015)

hils stole TP's flop...................Wooooooo...........


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 25, 2015)

Snowing on hey 138 in riverdale  Woooooo


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooo


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

Yeaaahhhhh!


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 25, 2015)

Headed your way chief. Wooooo


----------



## kennesawnative (Feb 25, 2015)

I say whooooooooooooo




















Whoooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooooooo nature calls break


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooooooooooooo neighbor


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

Danger zone woooooo


----------



## kennesawnative (Feb 25, 2015)

when I wake up in da mo-nin, ya know what I say???


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Headed your way chief. Wooooo



Come on by!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooooooooooooo^^^^


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

No snow in Dallas.......Woooooooo!


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 25, 2015)

MMMeeeeaaaannnnnnn........................

Wooooooooooooooo....................

Gene


----------



## karen936 (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooooooooooooooo chili for lunch


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

Leftover ribs.....Woooooooo


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 25, 2015)

Whether you like it, or you don't like it, you better learn to love it 'cause it's the best thing going today


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2015)

hey Kaun..............Wooooooo........


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2015)

sun shining in Kite........Wooooo.........


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooo.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeaaahhhhh!




I have a question Macho Man Randy Savage.
" NO MORE QUESTIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 25, 2015)

I seen Wahoo McDaniels whup the tar out of ol' Rick Flair a couple times. He didn't strut around and go wooooooooooo then, he just sat there kinda quiet-like and rubbed that big knot on top of his head.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Feb 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeaaahhhhh!



"To hot to handle, to cold to hold"!
Wooooooooooo!!!


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

Oh yeeaaaaa


----------



## ccherry (Feb 25, 2015)

Where ya'll is? Wooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ccherry (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooooooooo-ing by myself. Woooooooooooo


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooooooooo. Ccherry,   woooooooooo


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 25, 2015)

Wo Oooooooooops?


----------



## oops1 (Feb 25, 2015)

I am horse from soo much woooooo


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 25, 2015)

Wahooooooooooooooooo


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooooooooo


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

Billy wants a wrastlin' t-shirt......


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

I never much liked the wrastlin', but I do remember folks wearing the t-shirts when it got big for a little while back in the day.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooooooo!


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 25, 2015)

Wiggle wiggle wooooo!


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 25, 2015)

Wildfire Tommy Rich was a Ric Flair wanna be!  Wooooo!


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 25, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Billy wants a wrastlin' t-shirt......



I got one in the closet.I will dig it out.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooo Wooooo Wooooo


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Do it, secondhandsmith!





mark-7mag said:


> Wildfire Tommy Rich was a Ric Flair wanna be!  Wooooo!




I grew up with his daughter, we played basketball together, and was in a few classes from elementary to high school. He was at alot of the ball games back then, he still owes me an autograph. Wooooooooo


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooooooo....multiquoting!


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

Yota Love said:


> I got one in the closet.I will dig it out.



HA!  Post a pic.......Wooooooooo!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Billy done heard a big boom in Winterville and Athens. Said it went booom..wooooooo!


----------



## oops1 (Feb 25, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> This one ain't gonna last long.............lock it down Bo$$.........





JB0704 said:


> HA!  Post a pic.......Wooooooooo!



I'm good on seein yota in da closet.. Make it a pm


----------



## oops1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooo.. Flap?


----------



## oops1 (Feb 25, 2015)

Carp


----------



## oops1 (Feb 25, 2015)

No ideer where that LD quote came from


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

oops1 said:


> No ideer where that LD quote came from



Ghost post?


----------



## oops1 (Feb 25, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Ghost post?



It has to be.. Now I'm skeered


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 25, 2015)

Where did the "hard times"'thread go? Lol


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 25, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> HA!  Post a pic.......Wooooooooo!



Ummmmm...Wooooo for staying in the closet?Thats hdm03


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Me n t.p. got some bad juju following us.


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 25, 2015)

oops1 said:


> I'm good on seein yota in da closet.. Make it a pm


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Where did the "hard times"'thread go? Lol



Hillbilly run it off the tracks and it got pulled.


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 25, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Me n t.p. got some bad juju following us.



You deserve it,she doesn't.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Hillbilly run it off the tracks and it got pulled.



I thought Hillbilly was doing all the translatin' for us


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

We went to Pizza Hut and got the buffet. We got a salad, ate it, went back to get some pizza and came back to other folks sitting at our table that had already been cleaned off.


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

Don't know how or why I multiquoted 





Woooooooooo


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 25, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Hillbilly run it off the tracks and it got pulled.



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=834900

Here's you one....


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

2nd time in 4 days this has happened.


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 25, 2015)

T.P. said:


> We went to Pizza Hut and got the buffet. We got a salad, ate it, went back to get some pizza and came back to other folks sitting at our table that had already been cleaned off.



You go Ham on them or go Billy on them?


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

Yota Love said:


> Ummmmm...Wooooo for staying in the closet?Thats hdm03



....of the shirt, you ain't gotta be in it.


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

T.P. said:


> We went to Pizza Hut and got the buffet. We got a salad, ate it, went back to get some pizza and came back to other folks sitting at our table that had already been cleaned off.



Resturaunts don't want y'all around T,  woooooooo


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Yota Love said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=834900
> 
> Here's you one....



I liked the hard times thread better.


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 25, 2015)

T.P. said:


> 2nd time in 4 days this has happened.



Same place?

I was at Roadhouse in Gainesville.Girlfriend went to bathroom to do her thing.Got a call from her while she was in there.Lights went out.Went to see manager.Turned out,a cpl of the guys working there were turning it off intentionally....


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Me n t gone start eating at home I guess. Wooooooo


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Me n t.p. got some bad juju following us.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Sunday it happened at Cracker barrel.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Went all ham sammich up in dat place.


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

Kapooya kapooya woooooo


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

T.P. said:


> 2nd time in 4 days this has happened.



Are yall getting free meals outa the deal ? If so BkW and I'll try it.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 25, 2015)

Noydb


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Noydb



That has me lol'n


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 25, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Went all ham sammich up in dat place.



Tru Dat Home Slice.Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo for Ham Sammich.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Are yall getting free meals outa the deal ? If so BkW and I'll try it.



We did at cracker barrel. Pizza hut was a different story. We was just lucky to get a piece of pizza in there.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Noydb


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2015)

I bet they was cussing TP fo not leaving a tip..................Woooooo.......


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 25, 2015)

Who's going to do the Big Boom Flop?


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooooo


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 25, 2015)

My wife's sister used to date Ricky Steamboat a long time ago. He got mad at her and went wooooooo and karate chopped her. She didn't date him no mo.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

Im bettin' scrapy knows a thing or two 'bout wrastlin


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooooooo


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2015)

just saw a snow flake...........Woooooo......


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2015)

neva mind......it was a bug...........Woooooo


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

Sleet and snow here......Wooooooo


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

No snow here. Wooooooo


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

I bet hillbilly knows all them rasslers names.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooooooo


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 25, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> No snow here. Wooooooo



Please keep us posted. Wooooooo


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

8" here in carnesville, USA.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 25, 2015)

Tha Nate-Cha Boy is from NC


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 25, 2015)

Most of them old-school rasslers were from NC.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooooooooooooo


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 25, 2015)

It's snowing here in Cartersville


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 25, 2015)

T.P. said:


> 8" here in carnesville, USA.


Text me pics for confirmation....


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2015)

flop  .......Wooooooo


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

Wool flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

Quitn time woooo


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

Snow here in tally ville


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

Rain in eatonton


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

snow bound in fla.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Wiggle wiggle woooooooo


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 25, 2015)

Light rain here in Gainesville.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

Any of y'all see the South Park rasslin' episode......funny.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 25, 2015)

Lolin hard! Wooooo!


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

LOLing hard at p nut LOLing hard. woooooo


----------



## mtr3333 (Feb 25, 2015)

I used to Lingol


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Please keep us posted. Wooooooo



Still no snow, Homo.    Woooooooooooooooo


----------



## mtr3333 (Feb 25, 2015)

biggest flakes ive seen since Jerry Brown


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

Snowin' lots now Wooooo!

Meltin' as soon as it hits the ground Woooooooo!


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> I used to Lingol



You ever fish in the snow?


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 25, 2015)

Ranin here. Wooooooo


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

I've never hunted or fished in the snow........


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

Always snows after deer season, and never seems to happen on the weekends when I can get out in it.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

Was gonna pig hunt in snowmaggaden last year, but the roads all got blocked and there was no way to get there.  Wasn't up for a 14 hour car ride to the pig lease.


----------



## mtr3333 (Feb 25, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> You ever fish in the snow?



Yes and it was awesome. Barometer is usually still falling. I've had great catches of stripes and green fish in the snow pond or lake same.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> Yes and it was awesome. Barometer is usually still falling. I've had great catches of stripes and green fish in the snow pond or lake same.



Very cool!


----------



## mtr3333 (Feb 25, 2015)

I just want to find a fresh set of pig tracks in the snow.


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2015)

hey secondhandsmith............Wooooooooooo


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 25, 2015)

Snowing Hera.

Snowball flop


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 25, 2015)

Thundered here! Wooooo


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 25, 2015)

Made me jump! Wooooo


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

Loud Boom in Chula.......Wooooooo!


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

Just thundered here in Ttown Wooooooooo


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

Still raining woooooo


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooooo


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 25, 2015)

Don't think bo$$ has checked in yet. Hope he's got through the ATL already


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooooo^^^^^^^^


----------



## oops1 (Feb 25, 2015)

I sure hope bo$$ will wooooo.. Toooo


----------



## mtr3333 (Feb 25, 2015)

Snow thunder is like wooooo...


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 25, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Im bettin' scrapy knows a thing or two 'bout wrastlin



Scrappy wrestles with leprechauns over the last sip of likker...........Wooooooooo


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooooo


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 25, 2015)

I talked to bo$$, he made it down here ok. Wooooo


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooooooo


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

Its gonna snow y'all. Woooooooo


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Gotta get bread and milk!!! Woooooooooooooooo!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

Still no snow yet Homo3. Wooooo


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

I'll keep you updated. Wooooooooooooo


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

Say Boss and Ky Kev today. Wooooooooo


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

I did not tell them about all this foolishness. Wooooooo


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

Didnt want the boss working on his days off. woooooooo


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

flop wooooooooooo


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooo


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 25, 2015)

We goin to burn this one down?  Wooooo


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 25, 2015)

Set it on far


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 25, 2015)

Awesome flop!!!
Woooooooooooo
When bo$$ gets on he gonna be seein a lot of woooooo


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooo tore up some yellow perch while sleeting once wooo


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooo pop a cap wooo


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

Woo drank a reeb wooooooo


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

Wool I might get banded


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 25, 2015)

There was 242 peeps watchin the WWT. Watts up wid dat. They act like DDD is God. I appreciate what he does but some folks are hangin on his every word. Wooooooo


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 25, 2015)

No reebs for me tonight. I drank enough at the bowlin place last night to last all weak.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooooooo^^^^^^^


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

Wool I saw 314 last night wooo they want to woooo him with buying him a Doppler system wooo


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 25, 2015)

Got to take my sweety to work. BBL


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## fish hawk (Feb 25, 2015)

Me and billy gonna head north with are snow tractor we borrowed from B0$$,he don't know we borrowed it yet but he's out of town...........We gonna go pull yuppies and there electric cars out tha snow ditch for $100.00 a pop
Woooooooooo


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

http://www.atlantamidgetwrestling.com/




Woooooo


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooo midgets fighting


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

Snow in tallahassee fla woooooo


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooooooooo!!!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooooooo  wooooooooo


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Woo?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooòò


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Hay!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 25, 2015)

Gettin' ready to pull an all-nighter driving a snowplow here. Woooo!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Who keeps voting down the Billy thread? I voted it back up!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Boss gone be mad at you for taking his job!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Post some live from the plow pics!


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

MRs Jb went on a beer run...inda snow........Wooooooooo!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

NCH is a volunteer snow plower woooo


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

Cain't get snowed in without beers


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooo Mrs JB


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

NCH = helping hillbilly


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

Mrs JB got a rick flair T-shirt woooo


----------



## mtr3333 (Feb 25, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> MRs Jb went on a beer run...inda snow........Wooooooooo!



That's what happens when you can't find your ID.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Mrs JB got a rick flair T-shirt woooo



AFter the snowed in beer run, Id say she's earned it!  Woooooo!


----------



## mtr3333 (Feb 25, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Who keeps voting down the Billy thread? I voted it back up!



How old you gotta be to vote?


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> That's what happens when you can't find your ID.





But......she had to stay at work till 5, and I got her to stop by the store on her way home.  If I thought the roads were bad, Ida gone and picked her up, which is what I usually do in ice.......this mess here is just a slush.


----------



## mtr3333 (Feb 25, 2015)

I'll be plowin my way to where the pigs at early in the mownin!


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

Mrs Jb = Awesome


----------



## mtr3333 (Feb 25, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> But......she had to stay at work till 5, and I got her to stop by the store on her way home.  If I thought the roads were bad, Ida gone and picked her up, which is what I usually do in ice.......this mess here is just a slush.


That fishin hat does make you look older! woooooo!


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> I'll be plowin my way to where the pigs at early in the mownin!



Nice!  That will be very cool if you get one in the snow......should be easy to track 'em.

I'll be working from home 'cause the young'ns are outta school.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> That fishin hat does make you look older! woooooo!



The avatar......that's JB JR about 8 years ago.  That was one of the best mornin's of fishing on the pond he and I lived on back then.

I was datin' Mrs JB at the time, and she had come over to get me to ride to church with her, but the bass were biting, so I pulled the boat in a cove where she couldn't see us, and the boy and I just laughed and laughed every time she would yell "Lets go to church!"

I taught my boy an important lesson that mornin'.......women don't understand fishin 

He caught that bass on a pink trick worm, 6 #'s at 6 yrs old.


Wooooooo!


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

Way too long for a Billy post ^^^^ I should get fined for that'n Woooooo


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 25, 2015)

Snow pilin up now. Wooooooo


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

So cold here,it froze the fog in the air. Have ta cut our way thro it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

This is big foot weather.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 25, 2015)

K's back! Woooooo


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

Black panthers don't stand a chance wid all this snow.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooooooooooooo whatch yall been doin


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

Snowin heavey now, wooooo


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 25, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Way too long for a Billy post ^^^^ I should get fined for that'n Woooooo



Start youR own thread next time. One of those outings you'll never forget Tho  Wooooooooo


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Sup bro im outa work and feel like drankin a reeb or twooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 25, 2015)

Just poped my first top bro! Woooooooo


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

My woooooo, don't sound as good as yalls woooooooooo.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 25, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Black panthers don't stand a chance wid all this snow.



They Stick out like a sore thumb


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

drinken white likker. WWOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooo


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooooooooooo


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

Need to practice my turkey calls, WOOOoooooooooooooo


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

I off to cook dinner, bbl....Woooooooo


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Drankin woooooooooooooooooo a reeb in the car while my phone charges


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooo the honkey tonk man


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

That beer was good think I will have another  








Bam


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

JB whipped! Tell her to cook and bring you beers wooooo


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 25, 2015)

Thats a good un JB.....Woooooooooooo


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 25, 2015)

I want to see some Dusty Rhodes!!!!
WHOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooobreathwooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

Whoooooooo


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooobreathwooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



Good whoooooooo


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

Going for an after five flop. Whoooooo


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

Now whooooooo


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

Flop whoooooo


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 25, 2015)

Had some friends in high school in Ohio that dreamed of goin to the omny and seein the wraslin. I never got into it. But I did see a few concerts there. Woooooooooooooo


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 25, 2015)

Good wooooo flop mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

What the??????? Woooooooo not whoooooooooo stupid kindle


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 25, 2015)

The American Dream!!!


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Fuzzy??????????


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Fuzzy??????????



Back in my younder days...


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Bout to hit the 1 hour late for drankin


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooo! Here ha go bigs


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

I forget that wrestlers name was it the animal?????


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Good stuff mark7


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

I only drink the 420 on tap


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

What are you doing outside mark. grillin?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooo I'm pretty.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Woooo! Here ha go bigs



Wooooo mark cranking fancy pants beer


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 25, 2015)

bigelow said:


> What are you doing outside mark. grillin?



No..got a pot of chili on


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

I don't want to type wooooooooo any more


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Nice


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 25, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Wooooo mark cranking fancy pants beer



Special occasion beer, for the snow


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Special occasion beer, for the snow



Mark spent the money tonight.


----------



## mtr3333 (Feb 25, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I taught my boy an important lesson that mornin'.......women don't understand fishin
> 
> He caught that bass on a pink trick worm, 6 #'s at 6 yrs old.
> 
> ...



The best lesson ever... don't leave while fish are bitin'!


wooooooooooooo


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooo


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

Natty light woooo


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 25, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Mark spent the money tonight.



Rick Flair only drinks premium beer, even when he's broke! Woooooo!


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooooooo


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 25, 2015)

Flop wooooo


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 25, 2015)

I put in my tWooooooo cents worth on thisun.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

In highschool I was #2 in the state in my Wt class. I lost the final match that year.Wooo
I still have nightmares about that girl that beat me.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm getting woooooooozy


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 25, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> In highschool I was #2 in the state in my Wt class. I lost the final match that year.Wooo
> I still have nightmares about that girl that beat me.



Billy's sister?


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooooo^^^^


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 25, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> In highschool I was #2 in the state in my Wt class. I lost the final match that year.Wooo
> I still have nightmares about that girl that beat me.



Was she also the prom queen?


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 25, 2015)

I need to get on the ball in herea. I don't think I've got a flop on this one yet  Woooooooo


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

I wrestled a few cheerleaders in high school


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 25, 2015)

Goin to check the WWT thread. Woooooo


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

I bet they remember


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 25, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I wrestled a few cheerleaders in high school



Wooooooo hooooooo


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooooooooooooooo


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooo no cheerleaders for me... Made it up in my thirties.. Woooo divorced women wooooo..


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooooooooo mig wrestles divorcees


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 25, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Goin to check the WWT thread. Woooooo



This thread has just as many stars


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm in my 30's I'm goin to find a divorcee to wrestle


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Bout to Showa and hit the resturant  later race fans


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

Whooooooooo wants Tshirts?


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Divorced women is cra cra!!!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Hay, georgiedawgs!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm making up fer it in my 40's.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

cra cra


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)

all of them


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Hay!.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Magnum5 been out in da snow.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 25, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Divorced women is cra cra!!!


 cra cra ier the better.


----------



## ccherry (Feb 25, 2015)

Ain't no snow hera.... Wooooooo


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 25, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Hay, georgiedawgs!



GAdawgs44 inspired this thread. He went to rasslin last night! Wooooo


----------



## ccherry (Feb 25, 2015)

I was gonna do donuts in the snow with my tractor....


----------



## ccherry (Feb 25, 2015)

Bet Ooops caint do donuts with that orange tractor


----------



## ccherry (Feb 25, 2015)

It's crooked anyway...


----------



## ccherry (Feb 25, 2015)

Proly caint even pop a wheelie....


----------



## ccherry (Feb 25, 2015)

Oh yea..... Wooooooo


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

Oh weird billy said they did cookies out in the north west


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooo


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

Got out and did some cookies in the snow woooooo


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooooooooo!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

shortstroke up in hera!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Ol shortstroke is a timber man!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

Hey.....


----------



## oops1 (Feb 25, 2015)

ccherry said:


> Bet Ooops caint do donuts with that orange tractor


 
It won't do it with the loader on it.



ccherry said:


> It's crooked anyway...


  It ain't crooked.. That was the pitcher takers fault.




ccherry said:


> Proly caint even pop a wheelie....


 
 You're bein very hurtful towards my tractor.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

Rick flare wooooo brangs the Billys in


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooooooooooooo


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooo pretty feet's is on the man period.. Wooooo


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Woooooooooooooo



Wooooo Jeff DA man


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooo @ jeetdawg


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooooooooooo


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooo chief got the memerbeelia


----------



## Jeetdawg (Feb 25, 2015)

Don't cha hate after you get a good shower after making your first campfire post, you have to let out a big woooooooooooo!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Wooooo Jeff DA man



Wooooooooooo Fuzzy phone postin


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

Jeetdawg say woooooo


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooooooo! Jeetdawg back up in hera!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

Jeetdawg said:


> Don't cha hate after you get a good shower after making your first campfire post, you have to let out a big woooooooooooo!



Wooooooooooo go Jeetdawg woooooooo


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Cheif made it out of the D


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Jeetdawg let out a shower wooooooooo!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooo Jeetdawg flopped it wooooooo


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Btw welcome to the fire jeet


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Phone postin makes up some crazy words.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

Boss gonna be proud of jeet dawg wooooooo


----------



## Jeetdawg (Feb 25, 2015)

Just ate some of that chilli that's been cooking all day.... That woooooooo might require some paper


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiioooooooooooooo


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

TP give Jeetdawg the award wooooo


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

JD got da flop!!! Woooooooooo!


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Jeet is 7 mags neighbor


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

Counted my piggy bank 275.80 wooooo that's allot of reebs.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

KD gone have to give JD the award. That's way above my pay grade!  Wooooooooo!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooooooooooo! Pick me up, Mm!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

TP woooo that chic unfriended me wooooo she didn't like my post wooooo


----------



## Jeetdawg (Feb 25, 2015)

Went outside and measured 4 inches.... Wooooooooo


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

JD Libes up in jimmy cartersville. Woooooo


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm wit ya come on down to jax  I got them lined up for yous guys


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

She got a screw loose, Mm. Wooooooo!


----------



## Jeetdawg (Feb 25, 2015)

And it's still growing..... Wooooooooooo.... Snow that is


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Woooooooooooo! Pick me up, Mm!



We throw some quarters at the dance poll wooooo doing cling cling. On my woooooo


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Brang me one back, bigs! Wooooooooo!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

Jeetdawg flopp two in a row wooooo


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

You blaming that on the cold weather jeet


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Oh my!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

jeetyet? I'm hawngry.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Shrinkage


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Jeet dawg? You look hungry lil fella?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

*wooooooo*

Billy passed out woooooooo


----------



## Jeetdawg (Feb 25, 2015)

Jeff C. Chilli inbound.  Ironically, Chief is a nickname I have too. Wooooooooooooo


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

Billy can't get up that one arm jutpst can't lift him up wooooo


----------



## Jeetdawg (Feb 25, 2015)

That picture reminds me of a physical state I was in at a playoff game with the Braves. They tell me it was a great game


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

ccherry inda hizzouse!


----------



## Jeetdawg (Feb 25, 2015)

Sorry.... Missed the Woooooooooo


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

Beef stew is finally in the oven.....gonna be a few hours, late dinner.....Wooooooooo


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

Gotta whip up some cornbread too.......


----------



## ccherry (Feb 25, 2015)

Been out doin donuts T in my hot rod JD!


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

HAd a cravin for some cold weather food.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooo jb


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooo worley


----------



## Jeetdawg (Feb 25, 2015)

Do you ever get a cravin for a big plate of wooooooooo


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Wtg, ccherry! Melt them tars off! Woooooooooo!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

JB goin all numbers and graphs up inda fancy forum. Wooooooooooo!


----------



## Jeetdawg (Feb 25, 2015)

Later guys..... Gotta go and let out a big woooooooooo


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Migmack said:


> We throw some quarters at the dance poll wooooo doing cling cling. On my woooooo





Mug wants to make it hail up in ther


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 25, 2015)

If it keeps on rainin, levees goin to break
Wooooooo


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Jb goin to be eatin late  stew cooks fo hours


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

Hwat???


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

T.P. said:


> JB goin all numbers and graphs up inda fancy forum. Wooooooooooo!



Figgered that's the way that fella communicates


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

I need to stay outta the fancy pants huntin forum.....wooooooi


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Jb goin to be eatin late  stew cooks fo hours



um guessin 930 at this point.  That's late, but kids don't have school tomorrow and I wanted stew......wooooooii


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Figgered that's the way that fella communicates



Jb one of the smart fancy guys hangs wid billy cause he likes sluming wooooo


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 25, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> um guessin 930 at this point.  That's late, but kids don't have school tomorrow and I wanted stew......wooooooii



My bed time no snow wooooo this stinks woooo I'm the kang


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Incommunicado


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Jb is a fartsmeller


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

I mean smart feller


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 25, 2015)

Check out this lure scoutnskripes made for me....................It's for catchin strippers.........Cast it at the stripper pole and hold on................Woooooooooooo
Other side is xxx rated.....Woooooooooo


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Mike mike mike mike mike  

Guess what day it is....??......


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

Hey wooooo


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 25, 2015)

Hey ! Woooooo!


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Lingling


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 25, 2015)

This thread needs 5 stars!


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Reebs a flowin here


----------



## ccherry (Feb 25, 2015)

Hump day!!! Woooooooi


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooooooooooo


----------



## ccherry (Feb 25, 2015)

Nutnut watchin dual survival


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 25, 2015)

Chili and reebs tonight!


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 25, 2015)

Chili and reeb flop...woooooo


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Repeat cch


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Nice pot o chili 7 mag


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 25, 2015)

Lftt! Wooooooo


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Pooooooooooo


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 25, 2015)

Billy ready for the snow


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 25, 2015)

Need plunger! Woooooo


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Pooooooooo pooiioooioio


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

My dinner


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 25, 2015)

Nice bro! Woooooo


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Check out this lure scoutnskripes made for me....................It's for catchin strippers.........Cast it at the stripper pole and hold on................Woooooooooooo
> Other side is xxx rated.....Woooooooooo



Saaweeeet!


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooooooooooo ladies gettin crunk here I think they about to twerk


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

I am going to show the the video


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Ham Sammich


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

No hands patty cake


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 25, 2015)

Wiggle wiggle wooooo!


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 25, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Wooooooooooooo ladies gettin crunk here I think they about to twerk



Tell them you're Bam Bam Flair!


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Hey now  wooooooooooo


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

2 planets


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

How you get all that in ther


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 25, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Mike mike mike mike mike
> 
> Guess what day it is....??......



Watt. Wednesday?


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooooooo


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooflip


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 25, 2015)

Won mo


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 25, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooooo^^^^^i got won


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Hard times thread gone??  I think he woke up and didn't remember posting it and deleted


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 25, 2015)

2ndhandSmith! Woooooo


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

2ndsmith goin to post here any minute now n


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

We had that twin thing goin on nut


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 25, 2015)

Bo$$ give me his passwerd, and told me to watch y'all. Wooooooo


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Boss tolt me the same thing


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

No he told me not to post in billy while he was gone


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooooooooo!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2015)

Dang done closed skool for tomorrow.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 25, 2015)

Y'all better be on your pees and ques. Wooooo


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm going to serf around in the mod forum! Woooooo


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 25, 2015)

TP has a snow day! Woooooo


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Bo$$ give me his passwerd, and told me to watch y'all. Wooooooo



Delete the funds I owe this year punt. Wooooooo


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

Nut nut the new boss. Wooooooo


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2015)

All hail nut nut wooooo


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Makin it hail up in here


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 25, 2015)

Speaking of bo$$. He's missn out on the wooooooo fun. Wooooooooo


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm all alone.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Me and mg. wooooooooooo


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 25, 2015)

Narry a snowflake has Fallun in conyers. Not woooooooo


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm back


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 25, 2015)

Hillbilly deleted the hard times thread


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Why??


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Cause it made no sense or the talk of a baby nursing a mama


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Feb 25, 2015)

We had some sleet for about 30 mins in Thomson then cold wet poo after that


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 25, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Cause it made no sense or the talk of a baby nursing a mama



I asked earlier where it went and they said he deleted it. Musta got out of hand


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Nch don't play. 

But playas gonna play play play


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooooo


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 25, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Nch don't play.
> 
> But playas gonna play play play



Ohh yea!


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 25, 2015)

NCH can throw down some good grub though


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Delete the funds I owe this year punt. Wooooooo



He didn give him _THAT _password.....I got it.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Sure can


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2015)

Mudracing's interest rate and fees just shot up.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

Good stuff


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Heck yeah jb.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

I had a cravin for it......only make it a few times a year, but dang that hit the spot!  Wife and kids say it oughta be a snow-day tradition.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Bbh1 hasn't been back in a while. He was posting 60-70 times a day. Where's he go. He get sick of pretending


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I had a cravin for it......only make it a few times a year, but dang that hit the spot!  Wife and kids say it oughta be a snow-day tradition.



Heard that. I think I do it 3 times a year.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

I've seen him post a few times elsewhere, I think.  He used to post a lot when I first came in here.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

I was wrong, he hasn't posted since 2/4


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

Joined last September and already has 5K posts......I've been here almost 5 years and didn't cross 10K till I met Billy


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 25, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Good stuff



Looks good JB


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

Scrapy just made a fine point in the huntin' forum.....impressive.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks M7


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooooooo!


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

I swear he was a previously banned member.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

I hear we can't flop in the political forum, I wonder if we can Wooooooo?


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I swear he was a previously banned member.



BBH1?  Interesting.......that JimShue guy keeps trying to make a comeback.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

Prolly mist the flop


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

Nope, I got it ^^


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

He was trying to be uber helpful. I think he was going for the first banned member to become a mod.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

He made me lol the day he wanted to mak a spread sheet on who was next to start a billy thread.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

bigelow said:


> He was trying to be uber helpful. I think he was going for the first banned member to become a mod.



Funny!   I remember you kept givin him junk about Frozen.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Then he told mat to thank his neighbors father for his service for him.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

He was a  billy poser.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

bigelow said:


> He made me lol the day he wanted to mak a spread sheet on who was next to start a billy thread.



I mist that.....awesome.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Yeah said he watched frozen first bit didn't agree with the message so his kid couldn't watch it. Yeah right.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Them he wanted to know what walking dead was. Yeah right.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Hey guys I live under a rock. Who has a spread sheet for that.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Don't tell bbh1 I was talking about him he might come after me.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

With a spread sheet on ways to hurt me.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

Lol'n


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 25, 2015)

I just got run out the deer one. Wasn't tryin to be smart nor hurtful  just not serious open minded. I don't go on the SERIOUS threads neither. Nor religious ones. Kinda limited to Billy right now.

My deer are in a cold hard rain tonight and I ain't worried.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Me too I can do this all night too


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 25, 2015)

How ya'll iz tonite


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

You should be worried scraps. Put a blanket out for them.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 25, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I just got run out the deer one. Wasn't tryin to be smart nor hurtful  just not serious open minded. I don't go on the SERIOUS threads neither. Nor religious ones. Kinda limited to Billy right now.
> 
> My deer are in a cold hard rain tonight and I ain't worried.



Who ran you out?


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Doin ight wyc


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooooo


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

It was the serious folks m7


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I just got run out the deer one. Wasn't tryin to be smart nor hurtful  just not serious open minded. I don't go on the SERIOUS threads neither. Nor religious ones. Kinda limited to Billy right now.
> 
> My deer are in a cold hard rain tonight and I ain't worried.



I dunno scrapy, you made a good point to that fella who knows everything about everything.  Keep it up.

I can't stand when somebody goes into a thread talking about how worthless the thread is......if it doesn't interest me, I generally just move on.


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

Sitting in the bafroom, watching my son puke. Guess he ain't going to school tomorrow. Woooooooo


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

I been forgetting the 

Wooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

Sorry to hear that MT


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks jb, he will be OK though. Woooooo


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Tell yo son Ralph said hey. Mt


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

Sho will. Wooooo


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

I thought he was done and sent him to bed, he walked five feet and puked in the trash can. Lol


Wooooooo


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 25, 2015)

mattech said:


> I thought he was done and sent him to bed, he walked five feet and puked in the trash can. Lol
> 
> 
> Wooooooo



Dang! What's Mrs MT feeding you guys?


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 25, 2015)

mattech said:


> I thought he was done and sent him to bed, he walked five feet and puked in the trash can. Lol
> 
> 
> Wooooooo



Wasn't salmonella patties I hope.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Lol^^^


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 25, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Wasn't salmonella patties I hope.



Think I got one of those from a truck stop once


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Jax is a shady place I'm goin back to the hotel n


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

A server was standing next to my seat when I came back from the rest room. She said thats my seat. I said I guess your sitting on my lap.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

She loled


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 25, 2015)

bigelow said:


> A server was standing next to my seat when I came back from the rest room. She said thats my seat. I said I guess your sitting on my lap.


 That was an uncomfortable/dangerous sit uation.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 25, 2015)

bigelow said:


> A server was standing next to my seat when I came back from the rest room. She said thats my seat. I said I guess your sitting on my lap.



Pics please! Lol


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 25, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> That was an uncomfortable/dangerous sit uation.



Lol


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Now she's makin eyes at me I tilt her my car wasn't built for chicks Iva 600 lbs. she said I only weigh 4 hunnit.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Jacksonville news. Guy in Applebee's has 2 broken legs.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 25, 2015)

Stand on the table and scream " Gators Suck!"


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

I left while the gettin was good


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 25, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Stand on the table and scream " Gators Suck!"



That should go over well ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 25, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I been forgetting the
> 
> Wooooooooooooooooooooo


 I'm glad


----------



## bigelow (Feb 25, 2015)

Night Billys  read yall tommara


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

LAter Bigs


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 25, 2015)

Im out too fellas.......Wooooooooo


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 25, 2015)

!!¡¡¡!!!


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 25, 2015)

Bigs flop?


----------



## Wycliff (Feb 25, 2015)

nite


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 25, 2015)

bigelow said:


> You should be worried scraps. Put a blanket out for them.


On your advise I chunked some corn out the back door but I ain't going out in the rain.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 25, 2015)

Habit is a good thing. Half ya'll ain't got to work tomorrow and still go to bed with the chickens.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 25, 2015)

All is safe and secure. I'll be the night watchman. Where ya'll keys at?


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

Wooooo


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 25, 2015)

Hope Ric don't come around tryin to wooooo me.


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

My son is still puking. Lol wooooo


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

I feel bad for him. Woooooo


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 25, 2015)

Too late, somebody wooooin.


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

Woooo scrappy wooooo


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 25, 2015)

mattech said:


> My son is still puking. Lol wooooo


Can you say that? Or , Can I even say watch out for dry heaves


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 25, 2015)

mattech said:


> Woooo scrappy wooooo



I ain't easy but I can be woooooed


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 25, 2015)

Wo she said, Not so fast.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 25, 2015)

For a wo flop


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 25, 2015)

She was right.


----------



## mattech (Feb 25, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Can you say that? Or , Can I even say watch out for dry heaves



I've been force feeding him water. Hopefully he don't dry heave.



Wooooo


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 25, 2015)

Dey ain't comin out in dis rain anyway. Musta found a shed in de woods and be callin it a bedding area for tonight.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 25, 2015)

mattech said:


> I've been force feeding him water. Hopefully he don't dry heave.
> 
> 
> 
> Wooooo



Throwing up something is a lot better than throwoooooing up nothing the way I remember it.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 25, 2015)

First thing I always asked mine was did they get in my good likker.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 25, 2015)

That could get serious if it keeps up. But I ain't good with serious. Hope he gets over it soon.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 25, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Tell yo son Ralph said hey. Mt


 Is he calling him still yet?


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 26, 2015)

First reeb always tastes the best.


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 26, 2015)

Moved 5 sprinkler heads and cut 175' of concrete and home in 3-1/2 howas. Not bad for an old man.


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 26, 2015)

Wurk flop


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 26, 2015)

missed flop


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 26, 2015)

You got dat flop.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 26, 2015)

Want me to fetchim for you?


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 26, 2015)

I missed.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 26, 2015)

I know I missed.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 26, 2015)

I can always tell when I missed. I was just fixin to pull the trigger and you got him, he started down.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 26, 2015)

And I shot over his head.


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 26, 2015)

Scrapy, you just got to come to our next get together.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 26, 2015)

Mornin', useless ones. Still out in the snow plow. Been up nearly 24 hours now. Been at work 20 hours now. Wooooooooooooo.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 26, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Well, what you think?



I think you in dire needs of an avatar.  Let the mods and members help you out. I really like the one they gave me.

I liked the one you had that looked like Dickie Betts much better.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 26, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Mornin', useless ones. Still out in the snow plow. Been up nearly 24 hours now. Been at work 20 hours now. Wooooooooooooo.



That would be Woooooooiieee.


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 26, 2015)

Billy from the hill, you getting paid or just helping your frands?


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh yeah, Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 26, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Scrapy, you just got to come to our next get together.


 Can a taxi come git me? If so, we too close to town.


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 26, 2015)

You would like K, he talks your lingua.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 26, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> You would like K, he talks your lingua.


I like everybody.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 26, 2015)

Rain slowed, deer came up. I cracked de backdoe and de breeze was pushin in. I said fine. I put ole Betsey up just to see and she heard the chain rattle on de backdoe lock. Wish I could hear like dat. Dat's why I don't mind tawlkin to myself.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 26, 2015)

8 of em came back. I watched a bit. Then went in the kitchen with the light on. I could see them in the kitchen light and they could sure see me washin dishes. They watched a bit. When I started bangin pots on the stove they left.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 26, 2015)

Makin' paper, Dave.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm meat hungry but there's certain things a man just won't do in this part of the world. And most of em politically incorrect as it gets.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 26, 2015)

Wooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

No snow and school is out fer my young'uns....Woooooooooooo


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2015)

Mornin kids....... just a sloppy wet ground soaking hera! woooooooooo


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 26, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I hear we can't flop in the political forum, I wonder if we can Wooooooo?



Do it


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 26, 2015)

Scrappy's a vampire........Wooooooooooo


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 26, 2015)

Wooooooooins allowed anywhere!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 26, 2015)

Mornin all. Got to hit up and go work outside in this crap. Not woooooooooing


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 26, 2015)

6" of snow in Tally,woooooooo


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Scrappy's a vampire........Wooooooooooo



And all this time I thought he was a Renaissance man 

OH well......woooooooooo


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> 6" of snow in Tally,woooooooo



6" of rain here.....I've been out all night squeegeein'

booooooooooooooooooo


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 26, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> 6" of rain here.....I've been out all night squeegeein'
> 
> booooooooooooooooooo



I took the kayak out for a couple laps around the house this morning......I'm tired of cold and rain,woooooooooooo


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I took the kayak out for a couple laps around the house this morning......I'm tired of cold and rain,woooooooooooo



I'm canceling my Flarduh fishing trip, thanks to KMc's weather report.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2015)

NutNut+


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

This weather sucks.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 26, 2015)

Wooooooweeeeeeewoooooooweeeeee


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 26, 2015)

T.P. said:


> This weather sucks.



It sux!!!!I'm Dreading getting out in it today.
Somebody needs to go over to that WW thread,do something with that dudes dancing beagles and let that fat lady out of the closet.Maybe the fat lady will sit on the dancing beagles?! 
Wooooooooo


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 26, 2015)

T.P. said:


> This weather sucks.



If you don't like it now wait till next week. Lookin like rain and t-storms bout everyday.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 26, 2015)

Hope bo$$ catches some pan fish for me and billy


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm up ed I miss


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

W9ooooooooooooo


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 26, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> If you don't like it now wait till next week. Lookin like rain and t-storms bout everyday.



73 Monday,77 Tuesday,74 Wednesday,67 Thursday..................I can deal with that
Woooooooooo


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2015)

Morning . Wooooooooo


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

Wooooooooo.....


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 26, 2015)

What up mud?
Wooooooooooooo
That's a nice mud tractor you got there in your profile


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

500S&W in here. Watch out now!


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

Wooooooooo!


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 26, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> 73 Monday,77 Tuesday,74 Wednesday,67 Thursday..................I can deal with that
> Woooooooooo



I saw those temps on my weather app but news is 10-12 degrees below that. I'll take anything above 40 or so. Just don't need the rain


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 26, 2015)

Woooooo^^^^^


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 26, 2015)

The count is here!!!
Wooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 26, 2015)

12 people lookin
Woooooooooooooo


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 26, 2015)

Flop


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 26, 2015)

14 now......Them WW thread lookers were strong in numbers but they cant keep up with Billy.........He's much too fast
woooooooooooo


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 26, 2015)

Woooooooo. Blind flop


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 26, 2015)

17 now
Wooooooooooo


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 26, 2015)

Say sumptin 500?
Can we get just one Wooooooooo out ya?


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 26, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> 14 now......Them WW thread lookers were strong in numbers but they cant keep up with Billy.........He's much too fast
> woooooooooooo



Much more dedicated crowd in herea. Mostly lookers over dera. Woooooooooo


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 26, 2015)

Count Scrappyy's in the house!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 26, 2015)

I think we Gettin some over flow from them. Goin to end up with a few new Billy's out of this. Woooooooo


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 26, 2015)

They prolly readin back. Wooooooo


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 26, 2015)

Billys much more intriguing than some snow that's all gonna be gone in a couple days.....billy's got stayin power
Wooooooooooo


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 26, 2015)

Bo$$ told me to tell yall to be good today.........woooooo


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 26, 2015)

Mornin....Wooooooooooo!


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 26, 2015)

Everbody should rate this thread most excellent. This is 5 star if there ever was one. Wooooooooo


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 26, 2015)

Kids outta school for the 3rd day straight......Im workin from home again.....Woooooooooooo


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 26, 2015)

Vote added, MG.......Wooooooooo


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 26, 2015)

Mornin JB. Speaking of bo$$. He's missn out on the best billy thread Eva


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 26, 2015)

Wooooooo


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 26, 2015)

This threads gonna be a tough one to follow......I ain't startin' the next'n


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 26, 2015)

Mornin Bigs


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

Some bonehead voted it down to one star, gonna be tough to get it back to 5 stars. Wooooooo!


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 26, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> This threads gonna be a tough one to follow......I ain't startin' the next'n



I hope the next one just goes back to floppin. Wooooooin and floppin is too much for me to keep up with.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 26, 2015)

Who'd vote this thread down to one star.......this here is quality Billy.......Wooooooooo


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 26, 2015)

I SAAAYYY    
Flop


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hatas gonna hate hate hate hate hate


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hate flop Wooooooooo


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> What up mud?
> Wooooooooooooo
> That's a nice mud tractor you got there in your profile


Thanks Woooooooo


bigelow said:


> Mornin



Hey Bigs, you gettin em straight down there? Woooooo


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 26, 2015)

Wonder how mattech's boy is?


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 26, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Hate flop Wooooooooo



You a mastermind.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 26, 2015)

Sittin hya drinkin coffee hopin it would make me want to get up and do something. Looked out the window and it does make me want to get up from hya and go back to bed. wooo

I'm wooootn tooootn sleepy.


----------



## mtr3333 (Feb 26, 2015)

Voted woooooo !


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Woooooo


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Woo! Like to have never caught up. Woooooooo


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Billy's be typin... Y'all was gettin down las night.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Your boy better.. Mattech?


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

I remember watchin this un! Woooooo


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 26, 2015)

I've got a qerwestion fer tha peanutman......

Do you sell any of your peanut trees? I need me some peanut trees to plant in my backyard. I really want some of the trees that produce the peanuts what are covered in toffee.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

I thinks so, he was up again about 4a.m. blowing chunks, but he seems way better now. Were gonna keep him out of school today though, just to let him recover. Thanks for the concerns.woooooooo


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

I think his trees are huney roasted strang. 


Wooooo


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey!  Y'all been up all night?


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks Woooooooo
> 
> 
> Hey Bigs, you gettin em straight down there? Woooooo






Nope I'm just doing all the work myself


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 26, 2015)

The "another  winter weather " thread craked me up


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

stringmusic said:


> I've got a qerwestion fer tha peanutman......
> 
> Do you sell any of your peanut trees? I need me some peanut trees to plant in my backyard. I really want some of the trees that produce the peanuts what are covered in toffee.



Sorry to say our trees didn't make it through this brutal winter storm! I will put you on the list for next year though!


Wooooooo


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Glad lil mt is feeling better and don't have to go to sckrool! Woooooooo


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 26, 2015)

Wooo boss man caught me on GON


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Glad lil mt is feeling better and don't have to go to sckrool! Woooooooo



Ditto..


Good luck on your peanut tree quest.. Strang


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 26, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> glad lil mt is feeling better and don't have to go to sckrool! Woooooooo



x3.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 26, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Wooo boss man caught me on GON



Uh oh! Did you tell him that you're not on here that much and was just checking DDD's forecast?


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks for the well wishes on my lil'n. 



Wooooooo


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Gonna steal a 





Wooooo


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Flop



Wooo


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Wooo boss man caught me on GON



Maybe you should stop yelling woooooo every time you type it?


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 26, 2015)

Woooo


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 26, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Wooo boss man caught me on GON


You might be if it happens again.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 26, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> You might be if it happens again.



In the poachers section. Poaching time from the boss ain't goot if you git caught. Woooooooooo


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

The striper fishermen are very angry at Billy fur slangin his fish back in the lake. Can't believe that thread has gone 3 pages


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

I catch and release deer


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Getting the hook out is a little tricky


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

I ache from doin all this manual labor  I got to find a replacement


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh yeah  woooooooooooooo


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

George the animal steel 

That was his name


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Mournin Bro! Wooooooo


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Mornin brah


Hils??


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

Did boss make it down  any here from Charlie


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 26, 2015)

oops1 said:


> The striper fishermen are very angry at Billy fur slangin his fish back in the lake. Can't believe that thread has gone 3 pages



Somebody released a striper 

That's a good eatin' fish......Billy ort be 'shamed of hisself.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

Don't be slangin' no stripers.


----------



## bigelow (Feb 26, 2015)

I catch and release strippers


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 26, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Don't be slangin' no stripers.



Billy sez he cuts the gills and feeds em to turtles.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm guessing the turtles are happy......


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Wooooooo


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hope lil MT is better, it sucks being sick to your stomach.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2015)

I hate throwing up, hope i never do it again.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2015)

5 members but i only see 3 listed Wooooooooooo


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2015)

here we go! wooooooo


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2015)

wooooooo


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2015)

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2015)

That one hurt my throat.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2015)

Woooo, there thats better


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks, woooooooooooo


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 26, 2015)

Wooooooooo


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 26, 2015)

I just wokt up


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 26, 2015)

93 mo woos to go.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm thinkin' the fishin forum might be worse than the huntin' forum when it comes to folks gettin' worked up........I'm wonderin' if it has to do with so many folks puttin' money on the line with tournament fishin'


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 26, 2015)

I will never, ever fish in a tournament.........Wooooooooooo


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 26, 2015)

I know some good fellas who do fish the tourney's, and they are way better fisherman than me.......but, I just want to enjoy fishing, once there's money involved in anything I get all serious 'n stuff.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 26, 2015)

Wooooooooooo!


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I know some good fellas who do fish the tourney's, and they are way better fisherman than me.......but, I just want to enjoy fishing, once there's money involved in anything I get all serious 'n stuff.



That's why I stopped foolin with them... Plus.. I'd rather take my kids If time permits


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Bo$$? Wooooooo


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Bo$$ bout to go walk in da mud and bust sum partridges! Wooooooo


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Bo$$ bout to go walk in da mud and bust sum partridges! Wooooooo



I guess that means he made it down here okay. 
I sure wasn't expecting to be after 11pm getting home last night from work. I hate having to think that hard for that long. 
Get to do it all over again today.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Bo$$ gon be all.. Pew pew pew


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 26, 2015)

Post pics of dead birds


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 26, 2015)

whoooo


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 26, 2015)

I been up for over 29 hours now. I starting to see <strike>halluynash</strike>...... <strike>heloosina</strike>.....snakes and stuff.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 26, 2015)

They went hunting without me this morning.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Billy from he hill don't spell good when he tared


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Bo$$ forgot his gun! Wooooooo


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Kyk and Brown gone have to shoot all da birds! Wooooooo


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Wander if big D and BIL gone be there? Woooooo


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

75 more Wooooo's to go. Wooooooo


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Flop! Wooooooooooo


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2015)

Good flop-n-woooooo Nut.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 26, 2015)

I did pepper a few when we were shooting skeet, but it didn't hurt nobody but KyK. My gun went off a couple of times while I trying to unjam it. I am very safe when I shoot.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> They went hunting without me this morning.



That's just sorry. Did you let the air out of their truck tires yet? 
The fickled fanger of fate continues to try to dismantle the plans for tomorrow. One of the bad things about working at a hospital is all these sick people keep showing up.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Were there any drinks spilled bo$$? Wooooooo


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 26, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> That's just sorry. Did you let the air out of their truck tires yet?
> The fickled fanger of fate continues to try to dismantle the plans for tomorrow. One of the bad things about working at a hospital is all these sick people keep showing up.



The weather need to change some. Just let me know. we got to get your sausage and bacon to you.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> The weather need to change some. Just let me know. we got to get your sausage and bacon to you.



I'll get there eventually. Y'all may have to fish in the rain without me but i'll get down there as soon as i get done.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

Woooooooo!


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 26, 2015)

Fresh saltines, blueplate mayo, debbiled ham, topped with Texas Pete, eating like a Kang this evening.


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 26, 2015)

Oh yeah Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo accompanied with an ice cold Bud Lite.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 26, 2015)

T.P., do you eat the stripers you catch or throw 'em back?


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 26, 2015)

Hey Bo$$, I can subs..subst..............take your place hunting if you want,,,,,,,,,,,,,Your sausage wuz to die for thanks again.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2015)

Go get 'em Bo$$, woooooooo


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Nutnut ain't missed a woooooo yet. Lol-ing


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 26, 2015)

I bet Bo$$ is shooting an A5, sippin' Gentleman Jack, and puffin' on a Cohiba...................


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> T.P., do you eat the stripers you catch or throw 'em back?



I love stripers! Just fillet and cut the lateral line out( red meat) and any fat on the edge of the fillets and you can have some  most excellent fried fish nuggets.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 26, 2015)

Are yall calling oops., or is the whooping cough going around?


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 26, 2015)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooping


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 26, 2015)

Rasslin' Billy Golf......................


----------



## T.P. (Feb 26, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> T.P., do you eat the stripers you catch or throw 'em back?



I throw em all back. The only fish I eat is croppie and white bass.


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

wooooooooooooooooooooooowiggle wiggle


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 26, 2015)

Didn't he used to be the football coach at UGA?


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 26, 2015)

Wiggle wiggle wooooooo!


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Flap


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Crap


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 26, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I throw em all back. The only fish I eat is croppie and white bass.



To me, white bass are the perfect freshwater fish to eat, I'll be working on some limits here in about 3 weeks.

I also love some grilled striper.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Ain't never ate a white bass.. Have to give em a shot


----------



## lagrangedave (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi my name is Dave and I like pole dancers, wow They say that is the hardest step.....................Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 26, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I love stripers! Just fillet and cut the lateral line out( red meat) and any fat on the edge of the fillets and you can have some  most excellent fried fish nuggets.



I enjoy them too.....just rarely catch em.  When I do manage to get some, I usually grill 'em and have a side of red beans and rice with it.......Woooooooooo


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 26, 2015)

Lonely in this lodge by myself. They got some old shotguns hanging on the wall with them hammers on them. Think I will get a couple of them down and shoot some skeet with them. They aint no way I can hurt them, they must be 150 years old. Look like they could at least have new ones here.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 26, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Ain't never ate a white bass.. Have to give em a shot



They are fantastic.  You can cook them any way you want, and they'll still taste great.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Lonely in this lodge by myself. They got some old shotguns hanging on the wall with them hammers on them. Think I will get a couple of them down and shoot some skeet with them. They aint no way I can hurt them, they must be 150 years old. Look like they could at least have new ones here.





Off to work. See y'all later.


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 26, 2015)

Morning....

Side ad has Kid Rock all over it.My Boss don't like me singing Kid Rock...


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 26, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Hi my name is Dave and I like pole dancers, wow They say that is the hardest step.....................Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



Please explain


----------



## karen936 (Feb 26, 2015)

Y'all stay safe and warm


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Kid Rock rocks


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

This un's did


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Sup.. Cuzz?


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Bama got his fanger on the button


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 26, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Kid Rock rocks



My Boss doesn't like him.Compared him to Billy.I said "Exactly"


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 26, 2015)

Wish I could flop this one before its dead.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Bout woooooed out ooops. Woooooooo


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Dem guns is dangerous bo$$! Billy would sell em for scrap iron! Wooooooo


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Bout woooooed out ooops. Woooooooo



You have done the wooooo justice... Nutnut


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Somebody needs to title the next thread with Duuthe Roads! Da American Dream! Wooooooo


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm bout ready to eat


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

oops1 said:


> You have done the wooooo justice... Nutnut



Thanks! Wooooooo


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Go head on.. Nut


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Flip it?


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Flap


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Aint lunch time yet ooops. Woooooo


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Hamburger bar in the cafeteria... Not too good


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

It is fur me


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Naw I'll let somebody else start one. Woooooo


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

I eat when I see fit


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 26, 2015)

Eating at the Hospital today.Heading on....


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 26, 2015)

Im gonna have leftover stew......always better on day 2.  Woooooooo


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Woooooo


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

Gotta get me in one more Wooooooooooo fer ya'll close this'un.
Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

May to Wendy's


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Locker down


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 26, 2015)

Burn it down.......Woooooooooooo


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Cats got cuzzin Karan's tongue


----------



## ccherry (Feb 26, 2015)

Oooops there was two in that post. Wooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Who got the next won?



Not it


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Who Posted? 
Total Posts: 986 
User Name Posts 
bigelow  109 
T.P.  104 
JB0704  92 
mark-7mag  57 
mguthrie  55 
mattech  53 
Migmack  50 
peanutman04  46 
Scrapy  43 
fish hawk  42 
kmckinnie  41 
lagrangedave  40 
oops1  39 
mudracing101  36 
Yota Love  29 
Jeff C.  24 
rydert  18 
ccherry  15 
mtr3333  14 
Jeetdawg  11 
NCHillbilly  11 
Hilsman  10 
rhbama3  8 
georgiadawgs44  7 
KyDawg  6 
karen936  6 
hdm03  5 
kennesawnative  5 
Wycliff  5 
deerhuntingdawg  1 
stringmusic  1 
blood on the ground  1 
Hooked On Quack  1 
o2bfishin  1 
Woooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 26, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Dem guns is dangerous bo$$! Billy would sell em for scrap iron! Wooooooo



Weren't neither one of them guns no count. I broke dem hammers of one one of them, and when I shot the other, the barrel split open like a rotten watermelon. I threw em in the dumpster.


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 26, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 986
> User Name Posts
> bigelow  109
> ...



Great work!Woooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

Bout time for cherry to start one. Wooooooooo


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Thems a lot of wooooooo's


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 26, 2015)

I aint never locked a thread in Georgia.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 26, 2015)

I have been working too much.. or maybe WW thread was taking up my time


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

It's decided then.. Get after it.. Ccherry


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 26, 2015)

wooooooo


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Flap


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 26, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Weren't neither one of them guns no count. I broke dem hammers of one one of them, and when I shot the other, the barrel split open like a rotten watermelon. I threw em in the dumpster.



Woooooooooo


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 26, 2015)

woooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 26, 2015)

Boo Yah!


----------



## oops1 (Feb 26, 2015)

Three in a rowa


Y'all Git


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 26, 2015)

One last Wooooooooooooo


----------

